# NYC Restaurants for Kids



## Mimi (Jan 31, 2007)

We are taking our GD and GS (10 and 11) to see Tarzan on February 21st. We have already taken them to Mars 2112 before Lion King a couple of years ago. Any other suggestions?


----------



## NTHC (Jan 31, 2007)

The Evergreen in Times Square...behind the Fox Studios is good and fast. Plus you may have the opportunity to see someone they may recognize from Fox News.

Obviously there are many other restaurants in NYC to choose from.  I refuse to allow my kids to eat in the typical "fast food" restaurants when we are away on vacation.  They may grumble, but I refuse to take a trip someplace new and eat at a restaurant where we can eat when we are home.

Cindy


----------



## abc31 (Jan 31, 2007)

If you are looking for a theme type restaurant, I've heard that Jekyll & Hyde Club is fun.  I haven't been there yet, but plan to take my kids.  I believe it is on 6th Avenue and 57th Street.   It is supposed to be something like the haunted mansion at Disney.  They do say it is overpriced, but all of the theme restaurants tend to be that way.  Also, they don't take visa/mc.  But I believe they do take American Express.

I'd love to hear how your grand kids like Tarzan.  I've been thinking of taking my kids to see it, but it got mixed reviews so I've been hesitating.  I'm taking my kids in March & I'm trying to decide between Tarzan & Blue Man Group.

I hope you have a nice time!

abc


----------



## jerseygirl (Jan 31, 2007)

Jekyll & Hyde was my daughter's favorite for years and years.  There are 1000 places I'd rather go, but I always managed to tolerate it. 

As the tourist places go, I always thought we got the best value from Hard Rock and the worst value from Planet Hollywood.

There's also a big ESPN restaurant in Times Square.


----------



## mschatz (Jan 31, 2007)

*John's Pizza*

John's is a great NY pizza place. Nice space. Good food. On 44th between Broadway and 8th.


----------



## beanie (Jan 31, 2007)

*wwf*

even though I have never eaten there the wwf had a restaraunt ,store , and arcade across from espn zone in times square . my wife and I have killed time before plays in the arcade , which we enjoyed . the restataunt was inside a steel cage like a steel cage match.


----------



## nyparadigm (Jan 31, 2007)

I too would recommend John's Pizza.  Or possibly Planet Hollywood for kids.

Steer clear of Jekyll and Hyde - the food is absolutely unedible.


----------



## gmarine (Jan 31, 2007)

Virgils BBQ is kid friendly and convenient to the theatre area. Oh, and the food is awesome. http://www.virgilsbbq.com/


----------



## debraxh (Feb 1, 2007)

My daughter was 12 last year when we went to NYC.  I just asked her what her favorite restaurant was and she said "the Italian place" (Daniela's on restaurant row -- great pasta).  

Then she wanted to know why I asked, and after I told her she said take them to Jekyll & Hyde because kids that age prefer an awesome atmosphere over good food!  We went to the one on 6th & 57th but there's another one in the Village (I think) which I heard has better food.  Both are overpriced just like the other chains and themed restaurants.

She also liked John's pizza which is more convenient to the theater, along with Daniela's.

Have a great time!


----------



## ctreelmom (Feb 1, 2007)

You could also try Ellen's Stardust DinerIt was too loud and jam-packed for my taste, but it might be just the ticket for age group you're hosting


----------



## lamb (Feb 1, 2007)

Our 8 year old loves sushi so we took him to the Ninja restaurant.  The interior is set up like an dark Ninja castle where servers are dressed like Ninja warriors and each table is sectioned off, almost as if in a cave.  Food is delivered on stones and other creative manners.  A magician who was quite good with slight of hand visited our table as well.  Prices are high but the experience is unique.  We also visited Mars 2112 during this NYC visit.


----------



## abc31 (Feb 1, 2007)

Lamb,

Ninja sounds like a place my boys would love for the atmosphere, but would not touch suchi or other exotic foods.  Do you know if they offer any alternatives on the kids menu?


----------



## lamb (Feb 1, 2007)

abc31,

They had some type of chicken skewer appetizer.  I would think that they could also skip any available sauces.  I also think that they had some noodle soup type dishes.  There was also a steak dinner for adults that could likely be shared with kids.  We didn't seek a kids menu because our son prefers sushi.  

I just looked up the website address which is:  
http://www.ninjanewyork.com/ninjacastle.html

Our intent was to bring our older son to NYC for a fun experience by day and night.  He enjoyed both Ninja and Mars 2112.  Ninja is much pricier but was greatly enjoyed by my son.  I also enjoyed it more than I expected.  We went purely as entertainment for our son on his first trip to NYC - and only trip to NYC for a long time.


----------



## abc31 (Feb 1, 2007)

Thanks Lamb, it looks like fun!


----------



## hudson1126 (Feb 2, 2007)

*Leave Times Square*

Leave Times Square. 

Take the subway to Chinatown and give everyone something more stimulating to enjoy than a sidewalk sea of other tourists. More memorable, vastly more value for your dollar,incredibly tasty food and more fun looking for a souvenir. Even just stopping into the supermarkets there is original and fun. You'll even find dried mushrooms to bring home  for your stir fries at 1/10  the uptown prices.

Or Alice's Teacup Chapter I or east side location for chapter 2...Winner of the 2006 Time Out NY Reader's Choice Eat Out Awards. Sconces, sandwiches, soups, teas and deserts and more.  A favorite neighborhood place worth getting to know. 
*
http://www.alicesteacup.com/enter.html
*


----------



## 3kids4me (Feb 2, 2007)

I would no longer recommend Ellen's Stardust Diner; we had a bad experience there last time we went with a manager that was yelling at all the kids, and the wait person confided that this guy was making things miserable for the staff, and that the owner treated the staff very poorly as well.  (So, even without the bad personal experience, I don't like to go places where I know people are being treated poorly.)

I think ESPN Zone could be fun for the kids if they are sports fans.  (I'm not, but the atmosphere is nice and the tables are spread out, and there is a fun arcade there as well.)

Sharon


----------



## marion10 (Feb 2, 2007)

http://www.ilovepeanutbutter.com/sandwich_shop.cfm

A restaurant that specializes in peanut butter sandwiches.


----------



## Princess Sunflower (Feb 3, 2007)

Steer clear of Jekyll and Hyde - the food is absolutely unedible.[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Unless things have changed in the last year, I totally disagree. We absolutely loved the place and had no complaints about the food. It was pricey and they do charge a small cover charge. If you go there try and get a seat on the first floor in the middle so you can see the little show they have.  I can't wait to go back again.


----------

